# Are there cows that produce less milk?



## Rayven Family Homestead (Sep 12, 2021)

So, my husband and son don't care for goat milk. My husband wants a "dairy" cow. However, that's way too much milk for our small family. Are there cows that produce less milk per day? I'd hate to waste any milk. Thank you.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Sep 12, 2021)

Yes some breeds produce less but one great thing to do is raise feeder pigs on the extra milk and chickens will drink it. If u raise meat chickens on the milk they will get big quicker and will be more tender


----------



## Rayven Family Homestead (Sep 13, 2021)

Simpleterrier said:


> Yes some breeds produce less but one great thing to do is raise feeder pigs on the extra milk and chickens will drink it. If u raise meat chickens on the milk they will get big quicker and will be more tender


Oh, I didn't know the chickens would drink milk. We don't have pigs, but we're thinking of getting them. Thank you.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 13, 2021)

Buy a smaller breed, first.   Jersey, Dexter, Devon.   They are also decent dual purpose breeds.   My chickens will fight over clabbered milk!   It's good for them and they produce better.  Cats?  Dogs?   Make butter and cheese....you'll use it up!   😁

What kind of goats do you milk?  Different breeds do produce different flavor...plus butterfat content.  It's ok if they want cow milk....


----------



## Rayven Family Homestead (Sep 13, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> Buy a smaller breed, first.   Jersey, Dexter, Devon.   They are also decent dual purpose breeds.   My chickens will fight over clabbered milk!   It's good for them and they produce better.  Cats?  Dogs?   Make butter and cheese....you'll use it up!   😁
> 
> What kind of goats do you milk?  Different breeds do produce different flavor...plus butterfat content.  It's ok if they want cow milk....


I guess I don't have confidence in my butter and cheese-making skills. I've never tried. We haven't been homesteading for long. My husband wants to try everything. We want to become as sustainable as possible eventually.

It's not just our milk. My son tried milk from a local farm and didn't like that either, but I'm embarrassed to say I don't know what kind of goats they were. He said the milk tasted sweet. I wasn't aware different breeds tasted different. Is that the same with cows?


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 13, 2021)

To some extent there is a difference in milk taste.  Sweet, probably a higher butterfat.  The butter and cheese are easy -- you'd learn quickly,  just nervous at first.

Even bought milk is different....brands, whole, 2%, skim, etc.

I keep and milk both Saanen and Nubian.  Pastured together. Fed same...can be different.  Some also depends time into their lactation, if in estrus, etc.  Same with cows.  .    So, if buying for milk, get one being milked, get some of that milk, be sure to chill well and drink before you buy!  While the fresh is best for you, it is an acquired taste in many ways.  It is not like stores, processed milk taste.   I'd not spend the bucks for a milk cow without samples....big $$$...might not like the milk.

My Saanens give me the best!  Closest to store bought whole milk, just better.  Yep, I'm partial.🤗. That said, I love fresh butter from cows milk!   No cow.


----------



## Rayven Family Homestead (Sep 13, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> To some extent there is a difference in milk taste.  Sweet, probably a higher butterfat.  The butter and cheese are easy -- you'd learn quickly,  just nervous at first.
> 
> Even bought milk is different....brands, whole, 2%, skim, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. Your information was very helpful.


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 15, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> To some extent there is a difference in milk taste.  Sweet, probably a higher butterfat.  The butter and cheese are easy -- you'd learn quickly,  just nervous at first.
> 
> Even bought milk is different....brands, whole, 2%, skim, etc.
> 
> ...


Yes, that!

And my family also preferred the milk from our Saanen, because yes, it tasted most like store bought 2%.

Also...  with goat milk the flavor changes hugely depending on:
Mineral supplement 
Their main diet
If it was chilled fast, or not
If it is an hour old, or a day old, or 2 days old.  (None of my family liked 2 day old milk. It tastes stronger the longer it sits).

So I would try to taste test as much milk as you can...  goat, or cow, or even sheep.... and figure out what you and your family like.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 15, 2021)

There are breeds of cows that give less milk, and there is a big difference in taste from different animals.  Many people have to get accustomed to the high fat content of Jersey milk.... have had people tell me it is too "thick"  but they are accustomed to drinking 1% or 2% store milk and most jersey milk is 4-5.5% butterfat.... BIG DIFFERENCE. 
The amount of grain you feed will have huge difference in quantity... and somewhat in flavor too.  

Guernseys do not produce a huge amount compared to say holsteins.  Jerseys will produce less, but some nowadays are bred to make alot.  Dutch Belted will produce a little less and are pretty well geared to more of a grazing situation.  Dexters and Kerry's are smaller and produce less.  An old "dual purpose breed" is the shorthorn.  There are milking shorthorns and beef ones nowadays... but even the milking ones produce less than most "regular dairy breeds" and the calves are beefier for raising for meat.  I would let the cow feed her calf AND milk her for the house... leave the calf with her for 12 hours;  pen it away from her for 12, then milk what you want and then let the calf back on her.  If you do not feed much grain, she will not produce as much.... and as the calf grows, it will drink more and you can get away with only 2-3 gal a day or every other day.  Feed pigs, or raise another calf..... you can also freeze milk for when the cow is dry... not as good as fresh but not that bad...


----------



## Rayven Family Homestead (Sep 16, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> There are breeds of cows that give less milk, and there is a big difference in taste from different animals.  Many people have to get accustomed to the high fat content of Jersey milk.... have had people tell me it is too "thick"  but they are accustomed to drinking 1% or 2% store milk and most jersey milk is 4-5.5% butterfat.... BIG DIFFERENCE.
> The amount of grain you feed will have huge difference in quantity... and somewhat in flavor too.
> 
> Guernseys do not produce a huge amount compared to say holsteins.  Jerseys will produce less, but some nowadays are bred to make alot.  Dutch Belted will produce a little less and are pretty well geared to more of a grazing situation.  Dexters and Kerry's are smaller and produce less.  An old "dual purpose breed" is the shorthorn.  There are milking shorthorns and beef ones nowadays... but even the milking ones produce less than most "regular dairy breeds" and the calves are beefier for raising for meat.  I would let the cow feed her calf AND milk her for the house... leave the calf with her for 12 hours;  pen it away from her for 12, then milk what you want and then let the calf back on her.  If you do not feed much grain, she will not produce as much.... and as the calf grows, it will drink more and you can get away with only 2-3 gal a day or every other day.  Feed pigs, or raise another calf..... you can also freeze milk for when the cow is dry... not as good as fresh but not that bad...


Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Mary Nunn (Sep 22, 2021)

Rayven Family Homestead said:


> So, my husband and son don't care for goat milk. My husband wants a "dairy" cow. However, that's way too much milk for our small family. Are there cows that produce less milk per day? I'd hate to waste any milk. Thank you.


I own Dexter cows. They are smaller, eat half the amount as a full size cow and are dual breed. Most will give 1-4 gallons of milk and are high fat. Great marbling on grass too! 
Happy cow hunting. 👩‍🌾


----------

